# Hype Train Overlay - for Twitch



## Twelve47Studios (Apr 7, 2021)

Twelve47Studios submitted a new resource:

Hype Train Overlay - for Twitch - Hype Train Overlay sync's with Twitch.  Donations grow the train and show who has donated.



> Hype Train Overlay for Twitch
> - Syncs and appears w/ Twitch Hype Train
> - Donations add viewers to the Train
> - Viewers can change their emotes while on the train
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Cupara (Apr 22, 2021)

Would you be willing to add Glimesh support for this?


----------



## Rabbott (Apr 21, 2022)

Is there are reason "new" streamers are restricted?


----------

